# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Отказ в обслуживании в PHP

## olejah

*06 января, 2011*

*Программа:* PHP 5.2.16, 5.3.4 и более ранние версии. 

*Опасность:* *Средняя* 

*Наличие эксплоита:* *Да* 

Описание: 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании приложения.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке чисел с плавающей запятой в функции zend_strtod() в файле Zend/zend_strtod.c. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного запроса вызвать зацикливание приложения и потребить все доступные ресурсы процессора на системе. 

*URL производителя:* www.php.net 

*Решение:* Установите исправление из SVN репозитория производителя. 

В качестве временного решения SecurityLab рекомендует использовать следующее правило mod_security:
SecRule QUERY_STRING "\d+e\-\d+" "phase:2,deny,status:403"

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Update

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию 5.2.17 или 5.3.5 с сайта производителя.

----------

